# il n'y a pas de souci



## leonedavis

*
Moderator note: Two threads have been merged to create this one. *


is this the same as "il n'y a pas de quoi" ? i received this in an email after i had thanked the person for something, so i imagine it's the same. thanks


----------



## pieanne

Yes, it can have the same meaning; it corresponds to "no problem!"


----------



## Burgundy Miss

It means literally: "There's nothing to worry about."  Origin of our "borrowed " expression "sans souci" = without care or worry


----------



## Beluguette

in this contex, i think you're right. It's the same as "de rien".


----------



## Rory Melough

No stress


----------



## david314

Don't the Aussies say: *No worries *


----------



## joanpeace

Is the phrase _il n'y a aucun de souci_ interchangeable with _il n'y a pas de souci_?  Is one more grammatically correct than the other?  Would the first sound strange in everyday conversation?

Joan


----------



## rocket queen

_Il n'y a pas de souci_ is more common in a conversation. But the meaning is the same for both expressions.
Just one tiny mistake:
_Il n'y a aucun souci _(you don't need _de_ on this one)
;-)


----------



## JiPiJou

"*Pas d'soucis*" has become one of those phrases which people have got in the habit of using instead of simply saying "yes".

The other day, in a café in Paris, I asked : "_Un expresso, s'il vous plait_". And the _garçon _answered : "_Pas d'souci_".

Well, I am glad he didn't consider it as a great worry to sell a cup of coffee in a café !...


----------



## mclanguages

pas de souci or pas d'souci?


----------



## rocket queen

_pas de souci_ is more correct.

_pas d'souci_ is just a contraction - because when we speak fast, we tend to "eat" syllables


----------



## francypants

Est-ce qu'il y a un 's' à la fin? Est-ce qu'on écrit 'pas de _*soucis*_' ou 'pas de _*souci*_'?


----------



## rocket queen

Souci au singulier.
Comme on dit d'ailleurs "pas de problème" au singulier.


----------



## EmmaEmma

Hello everyone !

 I'd like to know if there is a more formal expression than "no problem" to answer a person who apologises for something (as in French "Pas de souci pour la dernière fois" or "Ce n'est rien").

Thanks in advance !


----------



## LART01

Hello

Student : Professor, I'm indebted to you for all I know
Professor : _Don't mention such a trifle!_ Ah Ah.....

Plus sérieusement on dirait probablement : You are welcome!

ou _don't mention it_


----------



## wildan1

Yes, LART01 has it right--or in a more general way, we just say _Don't mention it! 
_
Or: _It's no problem._


----------



## EmmaEmma

Thank you LART01,
So " You are welcome ! " does work as an answer to an apology ?
I thought it was mostly used in the same context as "de rien" in French.
"Don't mention it." sounds slightly too authoritative or peremptory to me, since it would precisely be intended for a professor (and I'm the student).


Ideally, I would like the sentence to be a (more formal) equivalent to "Pas de souci pour... (the reason for the apology)". 
Would "You're welcome for..." work in that case ? 

Thank you !


----------



## wildan1

_De rien _may work in both situations in French, but not in English.
_You're welcome _in this context is a reply to_ Thank you, _not to _I'm sorry._

Just to confirm, as already stated above: _Don't mention it _or_ Not a problem _are the usual replies to an apology.


----------



## Language Hound

EmmaEmma said:


> I'd like to know if there is a more formal expression than "no problem" to answer a person who apologises for something (as in French "Pas de souci pour la dernière fois" or "Ce n'est rien").


You can also say _Don't worry about it.

_Personally, I tend to use _Don't mention it_ when someone thanks me and I want to stress that it's no big deal,
not when someone apologizes.


----------



## EmmaEmma

Thank you Wildan1, 

I was precisely asking for a way to reply to an apology, that's why I was surprised that LART01 and you suggested "You're welcome ! ". 
(Although "You're welcome" did make sense in the (thank you) dialog proposed by LART01)
I think I'll finally go for "No problem for (e.g. last time)" as there seems to be no better alternative. ("Don't mention it" is certainly fine but doesn't really fit in the context of my sentence).

Thank you again !


----------



## EmmaEmma

Thanks Language Hound, 

"Don't worry about it " sounds nice to me. 

So (because I'd like to recall the context of the apology in my sentence), would "Don't worry about --this or that--" be okay ?


----------



## Language Hound

> I'd like to recall the context of the apology in my sentence), would "Don't worry about --this or that--" be okay ?


I'm not sure I understand.  Was the apology made in the past?
Or is it being made now,e.g.,
_I'm really sorry about that.
Don't worry about it.
_
If you could provide a sample exchange/dialog, that would help me answer your question.


----------



## DrD

Hi EmmaEmma,

Just to say that I agree with LanguageHound. I think I'd be more inclined to use 'don't mention it' in response to thanks (although I could imagine possibly using it in response to an apology, unlike 'you're welcome', which is always a response to thanks). I think 'Don't worry about it' is good and, yes, you can combine it with the thing done. Say, for example, the person forgot your birthday and apologised, you could say 'Don't worry about forgetting my birthday; I really didn't mind/I know you're very busy at the moment'. You could also say 'There's no need to apologise (for X)'.


----------



## DrD

> I'm not sure I understand.  Was the apology made in the past?


 Come to think of it, I realise I am making the assumption this is in response to an apology made in an e-mail or similar method of communication. This may be just because I so rarely have actual face-to-face conversations with people any more 

Good point Language Hound. If it's a response to an apology that has just been made in a face-to-face situation, it would seem a bit odd to say 'Don't worry about X/There's no need to apologise for X'.


----------



## EmmaEmma

Hi DrD,
 Thanks for your answer which was really helpful. The context in which I have to make this sentence is a bit similar to the birthday case you mentioned. 
In the message I received, my teacher was first shortly apologising for having forgotten to bring me a book, and then talked about many other (and unrelated) things. 
So if I simply answer "Don't worry about it." it might not be very clear in the first place what I am talking about (although understandable in the end). I prefer a small repetition so the reading is smoother.

Thank you all for you help !


----------



## Language Hound

In that case, I would say/write:
_Don't worry about the book._


----------



## DrD

OK, so it's a reply to a message. In that case I'd put 'Don't worry about forgetting the book; it's not a problem'.


----------



## EmmaEmma

DrD and Language Hound, 
your suggestions are fine, I'll try "Don't worry about forgetting the book."

Thanks again


----------



## Jonapedia

Pour revenir au sujet de ce fil, quelque chose à savoir: bien que très populaire, « pas de souci » est un emploi fautif, selon L'Académie Française. Le Robert dit qu'il s'utilise « abusivement » dans un contexte « familier ». Je crois qu'il est utilisé comme « pas de problème », mais, à en juger par les mots, ce n'est pas le sens correct de cette locution.


----------

